# Mine! Mine! Mine!



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

If you've seen "Finding Nemo," you know how the seagulls go around saying "mine! mine! mine!" all the time and food seems to be their one and only focus. We tease Maggie by saying that when she's walking around picking up seeds off the floor, and food is certainly a very important hobby.  I came home from work tonight to find her in her new cage, though the door was wide open, and after I cleaned it and filled up her food cup, she went back in and is quite happily hanging out in it. She wanted nothing to do with staying in her old cage, once we started letting her out. She wanted to STAY out. But she seems to have figured out her fine new cage is "mine! mine! mine!" and not such a bad place to hang out. I'm so glad she likes it.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, I am, too! I think that is one of the all time great movies and they got it right with the mine! mine! mine! thing of birds! Maggie sounds like a happy girl!


----------

